# You know the economy is bad when ......



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

Today I saw a state trooper pulled over on the side of the road with his hood up working on it. He had a ratchet in his hand and looked a little frustrated, it must have been serious he didn't have his little trooper hat on. I wanted to go back and get a picture but I see him on the road all the time and thought that might not be a good idea.


----------



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

or you can get 0% finnacing


----------

